# Long Lake Today



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Did ok, fish were non stop. 8” and 9 “ gills all the way to dinks. Ice still wasn’t the best.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice size gills! Gotta love when they turn their sides and fight you to the death. Favorite fish ever to catch. Enjoy your meal and glad you got out. Ice is still "iffy" in several spots I have fished this year. I thought it would be thicker when I was out today but thickest ice I saw maybe topped out at 5" and that was a mix of clear and slush. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Second pic is a gorgeous fish. Looks like some kind of sculpture more than a living creature. 

Always thought it would be cool to have a big 150 gallon fish tank in the house with a handful of big bluegill and maybe a bullhead or two. Too bad the water where I live is horrible and fish don't survive in it...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Long Lake ice has always been the most treachetous of the PLX chain & the very last to freeze. It's a nice fishery. Be careful out there.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

kevinw said:


> Second pic is a gorgeous fish. Looks like some kind of sculpture more than a living creature.
> 
> Always thought it would be cool to have a big 150 gallon fish tank in the house with a handful of big bluegill and maybe a bullhead or two. Too bad the water where I live is horrible and fish don't survive in it...


He was pretty. I was looking at him and thinking he was a cross between a red ear and a gill. I took the pic and he was so unique that I released him!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

kevinw said:


> a big 150 gallon fish tank in the house with a handful of big bluegill


Been there, done that. Gills are seriously crazy aggressive, they don't do well in a tank.
Years back, a bud put a few in with his piranhas. In the morning, all his piranhas we dead!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

guppygill said:


> Did ok, fish were non stop. 8” and 9 “ gills all the way to dinks. Ice still wasn’t the best.
> 
> View attachment 463625
> View attachment 463626
> View attachment 463627


This is a little off topic but I see you have the same heater buddy as me . Do you ever have issues getting it to light when it’s cold ?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Pikedaddy said:


> This is a little off topic but I see you have the same heater buddy as me . Do you ever have issues getting it to light when it’s cold ?


Sometimes. Where I have a problem is if I do not use Coleman gas cylinders, for some reason if I use the Walmart gas cylinders I have trouble then.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

guppygill said:


> Did ok, fish were non stop. 8” and 9 “ gills all the way to dinks. Ice still wasn’t the best.


Are you accessing from the bait shop or the boat ramp? Is the bait shop open?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I access from bait shop and yes he open.he was out of minnie's but said this morning he getting more today


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

He’s probably out of minnies because if you ask for two dozen, he gives five , lol !!!! Just like the old days!!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

guppygill said:


> He’s probably out of minnies because if you ask for two dozen, he gives five , lol !!!! Just like the old days!!


Welp better than some places.they litterly count out what u ask for


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

guppygill said:


> He was pretty. I was looking at him and thinking he was a cross between a red ear and a gill. I took the pic and he was so unique that I released him!!


I've noticed that at Long Lake, there are more cross breeds with red ear and gills than at the other lakes. Not sure why, just know I catch a lot of cross breeds there and the gills and red ear spawn right next to each other. Red ears generally a little deeper. I think I catch more cross breeds there than pure red ears!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

creekcrawler said:


> Been there, done that. Gills are seriously crazy aggressive, they don't do well in a tank.
> Years back, a bud put a few in with his piranhas. In the morning, all his piranhas we dead!


Oh I believe it. Bluegill are some of the angriest fish I've ever seen. Still, they commonly share a habitat with various species of fish that get bigger than them, and I've seen tanks with them and things like bullhead and large plecos in them getting along fine.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Where do you park to ice Long Lake?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

fishnguy said:


> Where do you park to ice Long Lake?


Usually u can park by the bait shop if u ask or right across the road is public parking


----------

